# What do you think of this???



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)




----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

wow thats a posh pad


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

I`m old fashioned so I have to say....don`t like it, sorry. Too claustraphobic for me. But then I`ve never been a fan of modular housing for any rodent. The larger Ovo modules seem okay, but they still look alien in the way they are shaped. I imagine those tubes will need washing quite often? Looks and feels too much like a space helmet! Fashioned for kids, not for mice.


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

There seem to be plenty of things to keep the mice amused so it looks great from that point of view. It does look a bit fiddly to keep clean though and I'd try and make sure it doesn't stand in a sunny position as it could easily act like a greenhouse and become quite warm inside for the mice.


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

Yes, that would also be a concern in the warmer weather. Ventilation is crucial.


----------



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

The sun doesn't hit the cage and yes the tubes do need to be washed out quite often!! :roll: 
It is quite big and I have 7 girls in there :shock: I am trying to pick up a cheap tank for them, I think it will be much easier to keep clean cos they tend to wee in the tubes and it gets quite smelly


----------



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

There are 3 beds, 3 wheels and lots of toys/things for them to chew up


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

I think the habitrail was invented for Hamsters wasnt it?, so it had children in mind. I wouldnt have one but you get what you can and as long as the Animals are happy thats ok.I wouldnt like to clean those tunnels I will admit  but I think maisymouse is a keen mouse keeper and will manage it fine,I agree with Annb and racingmouse give the room plenty ventilation and they will be fine.Its been a gloroiuos day today I left the windows open in the shed and the door open I have a door within a door which is meshed with strong green mesh which shades the inside of the shed too, it allows through air and doesnt allow birds or cats insects etc to enter.


----------



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

Thank you georgiesmice


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

Seven girls in such a cage is too small. A larger tank would definately be better. The fact is it was designed to attract the attention of children and not in the pets best interests. This is a mistake many people make when choosing a suitable cage. Given what these Ovo and other mosular cages cost, the other cages on offer (even second hand if you know where to look) are much better in terms of space, ventilation, cost and ease of use. As long as these cages are sold in shops and other outlets, people will buy them thinking they have made a good choice. It`s true to say that the larger modules are not so bad, but look at the alternatives out there? I dread to ask what you paid for your Ovo maisy, but I`m guessing it was quite a lot unless you got it second hand?


----------



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

I paid £19.99 for the larger section and £9.99 for the smaller, not bad as far as I am concerned as it came with food bowls, beds, wheels and water bottles...


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

My sister had something like that (a little larger) for one single hamster. I think the hamster was amused, but it took quite some time to clean.

I could probably have gotten it for the mice, since the hamster died a couple of years ago, but i figured that the mice would probably eat of the pastic things inthere.


----------



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

Nah they dont eat any of the plastic, they do love it its just hard to keep clean


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

Well what do I know, i am new :lol: (great excuse for anything) but I was just warned that they could eat plastic.


----------

